# School Assignment..



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Ok...I have to think of a question and survey it..Both options have to suck so here we go!

If you found a cure for all types of cancer, but needed to kill 5 healthy children for an ingrediant (dont ask where that came from) would you:

A) Go ahead
B) Find another cure

Why would you do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kirov_grrl (Jan 3, 2004)

I only get to kill 5 children???

damn


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Ha ha ha...


----------



## marc (Jan 3, 2004)

it hurts to say this because I lost a dear friend when we were 16 years old to cancer, but it keeps the population down, we would be in a lot more trouble if we cured everything.

find another cure


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

B...find another cure, then C....give the person who thought up such a ridiculous hypothetical question a kick up the bum! :lol:


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

My granfather died of cancer last Thurs (funeral is monday).
I also lost both my granmothers to cancer some time ago.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

Is it a result of the cure that the five kids die, or do I just gotta do some killing, like worship Satan the dog told me to do it type of thing?


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

my sympathy Mystic.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

> give the person who thought up such a ridiculous hypothetical question a kick up the bum!



YOUR A LEGEND WATTSO! I cant wait to give my brother a kick in the rear   .

...Backfired eh wattso?


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

...Backfired eh wattso? 


how so? kick him up the bum!


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Nope...5 kids and thats it..No more killing...


 Sorry Mystic...My Grandad dies of it aswell...


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

$hit mystic I'm sorry. I hope you didn't take my comments in any disrespect, it was not my intent. I'm really sorry.


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

Nah not at all Kevyn.


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

So...hi-"pathetically" , why do the kids have to die? lets expand on it??~ aka Archer


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

Cant we get Steve Irwin to hold the 5 kids in he's grasp while feeding Murray and just hope he somehow finds a medication?


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

PMSL....can we just kill crickey instead?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Lol MH...Wattso, what does aka Archer mean?


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## marc (Jan 3, 2004)

mystic_herps said:


> Cant we get Steve Irwin to hold the 5 kids in he's grasp while feeding Murray and just hope he somehow finds a medication?



leave the kids alone "lets use steve"


----------



## wattso (Jan 3, 2004)

A guy called Archer[surname] used to do a show on the A.B.C called "hypotheticals, where people would debate a hypothetical situation, lots of fun and silliness.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

Ohh...I see...I thought you wanted to kill Archery People....SPARE LEGOLAS!


----------



## Tommo (Jan 3, 2004)

kill five kids and stop cancer hmm. i suppose it would be worth it. im still confused about something, why do the children die? are we testing the cure on them to see if it kills healthy children or is the cure in them or do we just like killing children?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

Sorry no offence I kno $hit happens and all but I have 2 grandparents with cancer and my mum has life threatening cancer (she will prob. be ok tho.) THis is probably the stupidist thread I have ever seeen posted anywhere let alone aps


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Ummm.. firstly I am positive that school isn't in for another couple of weeks and secondly what particular subject is this 'scenario' for. Can't remember having to present something this macabre to be marked pass or fail, although I can see the point to the exercise.
Rina


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

You have a point Rina...I dont know why i just asked it now..And secondly, I have absolutely no idea in hell why we have to do this...Our christian development teacher asked us to do it...:S

*Baritji*, I am so sorry to hear that..I hope all goes well...


----------



## Pinkie (Jan 3, 2004)

How is this a school assignment if your brother is asking the question?



> THis is probably the stupidist thread I have ever seeen posted anywhere let alone aps



I agree with Brodie


----------



## Parko (Jan 3, 2004)

Belle~Belinda said:


> ..Our christian development teacher asked us to do it...:S
> 
> In that case tell your christian development teacher it'd be worth it if one of the babies was Jesus.
> I'm gonna get flamed and stoned for this one.


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

i think some one has been telling little fibs,hey belle?


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Now I am really confused as this is apparently a question for Christian Development. Does your answer have to remain within religious paremeters when you answer?


----------



## Pinkie (Jan 3, 2004)

> i think some one has been telling little fibs,hey belle?



Looks that way as per usual.


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

did ur teacher tell u to ask this question?


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

Parko said:


> Belle~Belinda said:
> 
> 
> > ..Our christian development teacher asked us to do it...:S
> ...


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

At the end of this as a Mum myself I would be having a hell of an issue with my kids teacher if they were required to complete a task such as this. I really find this disturbing and would be curious to know whether this particular teacher has links to a cult.


----------



## Parko (Jan 3, 2004)

Ha ha Mystic :wink: I also recall something about a burning bush, pass that burnin bush this way brother.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 3, 2004)

I know what you are talking about Rina...I have no idea why we were assigned this...From what I know it has nothing to do with what we are supposed to be learning about...But then again, there are religous teachers for you aye...When I find out the point of the exercise I will let you know....


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Belle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

GRRRRRRRR this thread is so stupid
I have to live thru absolute $hit everyday, do you know what it is like to know ure mum has an strong chance of being dead everytime she wakes up????? I try to block it out, and sometimes I do like just before and enjoy life and then this is bought up GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR are u even human?


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

first u say u had to come up with a question,then u tell us ur teacher maqde u ask this question and then then u say ur brother came up with the question am i missing something here?


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 3, 2004)

why don't you ask the teacher where her moral values lie? Scenod option is don't do it


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

Chill Baritji. Sounds like you need a friendly ear. I must say I commend Belinda for posting this comment as it is a tricky issue. I really empathise with you about your Mum and have had brushes with cancer myself so can relate to the fear and frustration surrounding the disease. Maybe you have a concept that might aid Belinda in answering her topic, if not I think I counted at leat 6 or 7 other threads you can wander thru other than this one.
Rina


----------



## nobojono (Jan 3, 2004)

*.*

DO NOT do religion in high school, and if possible avoid schools that force u to do it

i almost failed hsc religion, i know what im talking about


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

Well it is a bit hard after I have already read it the first time and it said nothing about some stupod a$$ question, I am not having a go at you guys I just dont see why this thread had to be posted here, maybe i am not being reasonable because I am so angry atm, but hey, there you go. U wanna know my answer for this thread??????? nothing!! the question and the options for answers are completely stupid


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

That's more than fair Baritji. Adults have difficulties grasping concepts that this teacher is asking kids to research and present.
Hang in there and positive thoughts to your Mum.
rina


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

Lets burn down the church
ANARCHY 
ANARCHY 
ANARCHY


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

i know how u feel baritji my father was diagnosed with lung canscer and for 18months me and my little brother went through hell only to find out it was only an absus on the lung dont know how they could make a mistake like that but i just wanna ****in crush their skulls because they made me go through that.Does anyone know what its like waking up every day knowing that your father may only have a short time to live.Anyways hes alright now but i have waisted 18months worrying when i couldve been out partying with mates that just makes my blood boil.U know it just feels good sharing my feelings even if i dont really know u (everyone)thanks


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

I am glad we could help in someway bkgone and fantastic about your dad.
Regards Rina


----------



## Tommo (Jan 3, 2004)

religeon teachers are evil in high school. they ask you a question you answer it to the best of your abilitysand they say what is the spirtural meaning of the answer. its not even a real subject. its only good for getting out of school for reflection days(we sit around all day listening to people about the bible) and if you want to become a preist.


----------



## saikrett (Jan 3, 2004)

we have similar problem tommo in biology doing evolution


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 3, 2004)

Burn down the Biology lab
ANARCHY
ANARCHY
ANARCHY lol


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 3, 2004)

Yup I hated religion class in Primary School. I took great joy in questioning the so called "Good Book" and confused many a religion teacher.
Ive been asked these sort of questions before. The purpose is to see how your belief system works. In religion class its asking you whether you would play god. By curing a widespread disease you are destroying a significant element of the natural world, and by taking the lives of the children you are also justifying the lives of one group of people over another. A "supposed" concept of catholicism is that everyone is created equal and no matter what the reason, you cannot justify the killing of one to save another. This is however bulls$%& considering the current church stance on many issues. 
If this IS for a religious class than your answer would be "No, killing someone is not right no matter what the reason is, and we cannot attempt to alter god`s great plan" *hurles*
Its what the religious peeps like to hear, believe me. I have religious relatives and I can religiously bulls$%& my way out of anything.  

Cheers, Jay

ps. I have lost grandparents from said disease too, though this question is not cancer in particular. It is meant to represent any number of things that kill a large group of people. Its one of those things given a false identity you have to look past (sort of like some art forms, though this is far from artful).


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 3, 2004)

saikrett said:


> we have similar problem tommo in biology doing evolution



Yeah I have religious books that say dinosaurs are only a few hundred years old and fossilisation can occur in a matter of months :shock: lol


Cheers, Jay


----------



## Rina (Jan 3, 2004)

I think the teacher is looking at the kids questioning whether the student as an individual would sacrifice 5 children for the 'greater good' of providing a cure for mankind. Really twisted. What happened to ensuring kids were proficient in the 3 R's.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm really glad we had no religion in school here. If you want religion in school here, you go to a private school and pay for it. With money that is, therapy is not included int the cost of tuition.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 3, 2004)

I think some of us are missing the point here? This is I believe, NOT the teachers question but Belle's little brothers?


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

wasntr it her brother that came up with that question?


----------



## kevyn (Jan 3, 2004)

I think there's still some confusion about that.


----------



## nobojono (Jan 3, 2004)

*.*

the q asks morality VS greater good, nuthin to do with little kids

but then agen this is religion we're talking and lately on the news its been priest + little kids...


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 3, 2004)

ah hell just delete the post, not as if its any value. (no offense)
A gal from my school recently went to a private school for three days. She said she wasnt getting the right education at my school. When she returned she told us of how they prayed 50% of the time and did no real work whatsoever. Muhahahahahahahaha.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 3, 2004)

and crocodiles and big kids


----------



## bkgone (Jan 3, 2004)

didnt u read her reply to wattso?


----------



## marc (Jan 3, 2004)

Belle~Belinda said:


> > give the person who thought up such a ridiculous hypothetical question a kick up the bum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



who is teaching who


----------



## Parko (Jan 3, 2004)

Lunar_Psycho said:


> Muhahahahahahahaha./quote]
> 
> 
> Is that the name of the religion teacher? Or the god they prey to?


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 3, 2004)

(Message removed)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Greebo (Jan 3, 2004)

I can't say that I agree with cloning at all.


----------



## wattso (Jan 4, 2004)

Is there anyone on aps who hasnt had a relative die of or dying from cancer???? must be more prevalent than we think. btw, im not being sarcastic here, my neice is 21 and dying from accute myloid leukemia, 2 years of chemo have done stuff all for her likewise the "wonder drugs". my father died of liver cancer[1973] which spread through his stomach after a surgical "look see", they just sewed him straight up again, died 6 weeks later at bankstown hospital. I beleive a cure for cancer would be fatal to the research industry, hence many many years research, billions of dollars,and no cure. Sad but true. :cry:


----------



## Farkurnell (Jan 4, 2004)

marc said:


> but it keeps the population down, we would be in a lot more trouble if we cured everything.




Having read through all the posts on this topic I was surprised to see that the above little "gem" was let go so easily.
Don't find cures for disease so it keeps the population in check. How absurd.


----------



## wattso (Jan 4, 2004)

How else then do you propose to keep the ever growing human population in check Farkernall? legislation like china? at some point, maybe in our life time or our kids, our population will outstrip food supplies and space to live. Will you still think human population growth should never be limited in any way when were all living in a space 3 ft square and starving? I think all he was saying was that disease is a natural population control, wipe out all disease and make us live for 200 years and were screwed. Fortunatly we humans have invented war, another effective population control. Too many of us [humans] not enough of them [non humans] I think, try living in high density japan for a while.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 4, 2004)

wattso said:


> How else then do you propose to keep the ever growing human population in check Farkernall? legislation like china? at some point, maybe in our life time or our kids, our population will outstrip food supplies and space to live. Will you still think human population growth should never be limited in any way when were all living in a space 3 ft square and starving? I think all he was saying was that disease is a natural population control, wipe out all disease and make us live for 200 years and were screwed. Fortunatly we humans have invented war, another effective population control. Too many of us [humans] not enough of them [non humans] I think, try living in high density japan for a while.



Yes I can agree with the Japan comment. People live in very small apartments, with few having houses (luckily I got to stay in a house over here). Everything is expensive and the schools are overcrowded with a large unemployment rate (something like 10-15%). Well this time tomorrow I should be in Oz again, so all is good (well for me at least).

Cheers, JAy


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 4, 2004)

I am going to regret wading into this.

First of all, Bels question is only semi-hypothetical, standard drug testing uses a control group, who have the potentially life-saving drug withheld. Drug companies often run field tests in third-world countries and sometimes leave without offering follow-up care to the control group. Not good. 

The traditional method of population control is war/feuding. This is still being practiced around the world. A better, more humane method is to make everyone well off and educated. Rich developed countries have stable or declining populations, including Japan. Of course making people rich causes other problems.

Religions main purpose used to be to keep the peasants under control (when we eventually have smart androids expect the "belief" chip and the concept of silicone heaven). Now it seems to function as an excuse to be crappy to each other.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok...Lets get some things straight.
I had no idea what we were supposed to do for the assignment. None of us got it, but My older brother had done it in year 8 or something ( graduated this year) and said I could use the question that he did.. And the teacher he had ( wierder then mine) said it had to be about how we interefere with the natural world. It was the same for us.



> Yup I hated religion class in Primary School. I took great joy in questioning the so called "Good Book" and confused many a religion teacher.
> Ive been asked these sort of questions before. The purpose is to see how your belief system works. In religion class its asking you whether you would play god. By curing a widespread disease you are destroying a significant element of the natural world, and by taking the lives of the children you are also justifying the lives of one group of people over another. A "supposed" concept of catholicism is that everyone is created equal and no matter what the reason, you cannot justify the killing of one to save another. This is however bulls$%& considering the current church stance on many issues.
> If this IS for a religious class than your answer would be "No, killing someone is not right no matter what the reason is, and we cannot attempt to alter god`s great plan" *hurles*
> Its what the religious peeps like to hear, believe me. I have religious relatives and I can religiously bulls$%& my way out of anything.



That sounds just about it..Before school was out we had been learning about that crap for about a term. And I wish I had never asked this question. Some of you are going on like you are the only ones who have lost loved ones to the awful disease! My Grandpa died of Bowel Cancer, my Grandma is dying of it, and my Nanna had breast cancer and we almost lost her!
Anyway, Lunar Physco's theory sounds like the purpose of why the hell we had to do this...


----------



## bkgone (Jan 4, 2004)

why didnt u just use your brothers answer?


----------



## Belinda (Jan 4, 2004)

Well I wanted to do at least some of it...Using the question was enough for me...Besides, things have changed alot since 4-5 years ago


----------



## Farkurnell (Jan 4, 2004)

wattso said:


> How else then do you propose to keep the ever growing human population in check Farkernall? legislation like china? at some point, maybe in our life time or our kids, our population will outstrip food supplies and space to live. Will you still think human population growth should never be limited in any way when were all living in a space 3 ft square and starving? I think all he was saying was that disease is a natural population control, wipe out all disease and make us live for 200 years and were screwed. Fortunatly we humans have invented war, another effective population control. Too many of us [humans] not enough of them [non humans] I think, try living in high density japan for a while.






There is absolutely no justification to any statement saying that cures for disease shouldn't be discovered so that it will keep the population down. It's absolutely ludicrous. Why do we have Hospitals then? Why don't we just let the sick and injured die so they don't take up room on the planet. It's a ridiculous notion.


----------



## Parko (Jan 4, 2004)

Farkurnell beat me to it, I was going to say the same thing. And as to Wattso's comment about China's method of restricting birth rates, it's my understanding that you are free to have as many kids as you like in China but will not be given welfare if you choose to.In other words only the wealthy can have many children which Fuscus rightly pointed out they tend not to do. Something religous third world idiots would do us all a favour in practicing, if you cant feed your kids dont have them.

Man is obviously hoping to live longer with a better quality of life, the only way is through curing diseases to extend life and the price is having less children.


----------



## wattso (Jan 4, 2004)

Just out of intrest~ all rene child laws in china-population control
http://www.geocities.com/geogsoc2000/chinaonechild4.htm
http://www.aph.gov.au/library/pubs/rn/1996-97/97rn31.htm
http://www.unescap.org/pop/database/law_china/ch_record052.htm
http://www.abc.net.au/ra/newstories/RANewsStories_663809.htm
http://members.tripod.com/Hutz35/issue/issue.htm


----------



## Parko (Jan 4, 2004)

And how do you propose China should rule a country of one billion? Free welfare for all and encourage traditional practices of having 10 or so kids per familly. Desperate times call for desperate measures, though I agree it is most likely China has been run in an inhumane way, but do you also know what British rule did to them? Or the Russians? Or the Japanese?


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 4, 2004)

Sieg Heil...


----------



## wattso (Jan 4, 2004)

I didnt say I didnt agree the one child law, I was just asking, [on a global scale] how he proposed to keep population under control once we cure every disease known and we all live for 150/200 years? [apart from nuclear war]  even with a global one child law, population has to level out at a level we can accommodate feed wise.



> but do you also know what British rule did to them? Or the Russians? Or the Japanese?



or what they did to the tibetans?


----------



## Parko (Jan 4, 2004)

mystic_herps said:


> Sieg Heil...


 
Nazis can suck me off with a yabbie pump. (a BIG yabbie pump)


----------



## mystic_herps (Jan 4, 2004)

Isn't a yabby pump used for little nippers? lol


----------



## Greebo (Jan 4, 2004)

There's two things I cant stand. People who are ignorant of other peoples cultures.....and the dutch.


----------



## Parko (Jan 4, 2004)

Lol, yes Mystic, thats why it better be a BIG yabby pump


----------



## Slateman (Jan 4, 2004)

As person who travel a lot and had company in china, I must say that chinese way of running country and giving people they rights slowly,( not like russians ) is the best way to accommodate peoples needs. I hate communist governments as I had to run a way from my homeland because of communists. But chinese government must do something right. After war the people of china was hungry and poor and russians had everything. Look at them now. China is doing well and people live best as they ewer lived. Russians are in trouble with all the quick freedom. They should keep Gorbatchov in power longer and continue the parastroyka.


----------



## wattso (Jan 4, 2004)

What is your thoughts on population control in general Slatey??????


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 4, 2004)

If they are not members of APS..........Shoot 'em


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 4, 2004)

The Chinese "solution" was the only one available to them at the time. It is not a good solution nor is it sustainable. There is a large sex imbalance (far more boys than girls, I heard numbers like 20 million more) and a large number of unofficial second and third children, who cannot even attend schools. Both will cause major social problems in the near future.
And IMHO, the only acceptable form of government is near true democracy, unfortunately even that is not very good. I'll lived under a military government, and that was BADDD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

OK one thing that has always bothered me about catholics. Is why do they always bloody preach on about giving our money to the less fortunate etc. Look at how bloody rich they are, the catholic church is worth hundreds of billions of dollars, why not give their money away?? pfttttttttttttttttttttt typical isnt it, say one thing do another


----------



## Slateman (Jan 5, 2004)

My opinion on china one child policy is that they have no alternative. They do have it under some control. Do not forget that this policy is applied only to people in the city. Country people do not have one child policy. Yes they do have problems with that, but benefits are greater. With out it the urban areas would be overpopulated by now.
And regarding government in china, It is easy to judge from our perspective in rich and prosper australia. 
You would have mabe different opinion by living in Russia or Indonesia. They would love to achieve same like chinese. Again you would have to live there for some time to understand the problem. Just keep eye on chinese, they are coming to be real superpower and in the future they get more success. They are changing to democracy slowly and government do release they grip on power bit by bit so the country do not drop to anarchy as many other eastern countries. That way the china do not break to 100 little chinas like USSR. They do have better chance to compete against USA if they are united and strong.


----------



## Belinda (Jan 5, 2004)

About this whole one child law thingo....What if they have twins? I heard they used to kill one or something?


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

Read my links at the top of pg 6 Belle 

p.s. I meant the global population slatey, how do you think we should control it?


----------



## Amy (Jan 5, 2004)

I must say that if we were to cure all the cancers in this world, then it would be dramatically overpopulated (it already is) 

If you are Christian, think of it as God's way of keeping the population balanced. If you arn't, think of it in more scientific terms. Big population + need for more housing = destruction of more forests ect. Big pop. + need for more food = destruction of forests ect. Big pop. + need for more resources = decemation of the natural resources which take many hundreds of years to grow/form.

I have lost many people to cancer including my grandfather (prostate & skin cancers) and my uncle (acute Myloid Leukemia). My other uncle also has Leukemia but he is in remission (for the 3rd time) and I have suffered from ovarian cancer and can never have children (It was either have my ovaries removed or die) my father is constantly having skin cancers removed from his body and breast cancer runs in my mothers family.

So I know the effect that cancer can have on a family. 
_
*Unfortunatly, what I have just said makes me a hyppocrit. Because of our research and advancement, I was saved from dying as was my uncle*._


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

Good point Amy, never the less, eventually, [sooner rather than later] we [humanity as a whole] must face the question of controlling our population, since colonisation of other worlds is probly centuries away from possibilty, the point of complete saturation[max population] could be as close as 100 years, unless of course we damage the planet so much in the meantime in greedy pursuit of tecknology that we cannot grow food enough any longer. I think within 20 years there will be global war [for space and resources] if not nuclear, and guess what big open spacies country, rich in natural resources will be the prise! I guess attempted invasion of australia by either china or india [2 worlds largest populations] and defense of australia [for their own agenda] by America. Then when you throw in the desire to control oil intrest[in the middle east], ..........All in perhaps! either way, not to bright on the horizon.


----------



## Amy (Jan 5, 2004)

Or that probe that landed on Mars could find intelligent life and they help us move 1/2 the pop onto mars and we all live happily ever after before any wars happen? Ever the optimist, thats me.

Seriously though, your idea could happen and so could many other things, it's the price we pay for the technology we have.


----------



## Parko (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Wattso since we are spreading racial paranoia why not also mention the very real likelyhood of islamic invasion, or dont they fit your left wing political agenda?


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

Parko said:


> Hey Wattso since we are spreading racial paranoia why not also mention the very real likelyhood of islamic invasion, or dont they fit your left wing political agenda?



Say what????? whos spreading racial paranoia? think about it, 2 billion pop in china and india is close, here we are pop 20 million? on a land where only the coast [mostly] is populated, you dont think its a possibility. Why do you think boat people continue to come, they want to escape persecution, etc. If i were living in india or china ,or many countries for that matter, australia would be looking very inviting. as for islamic invasion its also likely, but as a flood of refugees rather than as a military force. correct me if im wrong. i dont have any political agenda, full stop, left right or otherwise, i hate politics. :? please explain


----------



## Parko (Jan 5, 2004)

wattso said:


> I guess attempted invasion of australia by either china or india [2 worlds largest populations] and defense of australia [for their own agenda] by America. Then when you throw in the desire to control oil intrest[in the middle east],(



Is a nation being overpopulated and poor reason enough to guess they will invade you?(Racial paranoia) China and India are 2 of the few third world countries in the world making serious efforts to improve their lot through trade and modernization yet our left wing idealists insist on hounding them. Very rarely does the political left criticise Islamic nations for their barbaric ways or disrespect of other nations borders, refugee policies etc etc.
I may have misjudged you and you honestly dont mean to often express ideals which are being pushed by the political left. Maybe your ideas fit so well into the political left spectrum without you realising it? It's not a crime to be a Left'y you know. All respect intended even if I fail to show it my friend. 

PS Glad Saddam's out of power?


----------



## wattso (Jan 5, 2004)

LOl, on the other hand America might just aswell decide to take over here, they are pretty keen on playing world policeman. Yes Im glad Saddams regim is over. Im no more happy with dictatorship than anyone. I thought it went without saying that islamic nations are a bunch or murderous mad bastards but they simply dont have the military might to invade us[that im aware of anyway] especially given thanks to john howard we are Americas lapdog. America has its own interest to pretect in protecting us. As human rights issues go you are right, its generally been china and such in the spotlight despit very cruel and evil; islamic regims in the middle east. But they have the oil see, who wants to upset them? get my point?  p.s paranoia and speculation is what kept the cold war going. very interested to see how bullyboy america will respond to north korea.


----------



## Parko (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: Ahh Wattso, I definately have things to say about the above sentiments, but not tonight as my beautiful wife is calling for my sweet loving, and I definately know whats more important to me! Another day mate. :wink:


----------



## Parko (Jan 6, 2004)

Just clocking in, 12.57am, not bad.


----------



## wattso (Jan 6, 2004)

LOL, oh you big stud!! :lol: :lol: so, you fell asleep at 12.05?


----------



## Parko (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Belinda (Jan 6, 2004)

Just a bit of logic here...About the whole war thing (if it happens) Its NOT going to be easy to get about 5 million ( next to nothing of there population) soldiers over here. It is such a long way and Ships and Planes will be detected...So basically, I doubt many would be getting here if that would to happen...?


----------



## wattso (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the chinese army has about 1 million soldiers Belle. They may decide to just nuke the coastline first.


----------



## Parko (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh no! Everyone run for your lives! War is imminent! That's it I'm making a bunker.


----------



## wattso (Jan 6, 2004)

LMAO......dont forget to stockup!  .....seriously not something I like to think to much about, things got pretty hairy last year between india and pakistan, with 1 million indian troops massed at the border, and pakistan threatning to nuke india if they felt it ness. I hope it never happens, just one might trigger nervous nations.


----------

